
Mind map / flowcharts with automatic layouts that work - william-at-rain
https://www.yworks.com/products/yed
======
william-at-rain
I've been using this for months now, and it's absolutely incredible.

I waste zero time re-organizing as I create charts, so I don't lose thoughts
while trying to make sure the boxes are organized.

TIPS:

* F2 - change the caption on your shape

* F6 - update properties of the shape/connector

* Layouts - experiment with clustering to get cool insights!

------
darepublic
How is this superior to draw.io (or the open source library that underpins it)

~~~
korantu
As far as I saw, draw io dors not do automatic layout. Would be very happy to
be proven wrong

~~~
snoopfab
The jgraph Java toolkit and mxgraph JavaScript library used in draw.io both
support automatic layout even for quite large networks. From the draw.io gui
I've never used it but I would be surprised if the possibility does not exist.

------
ApolloRising
Just started playing with this and it looks terrific. Had a bit of trouble
figuring out ungrouping once a group is created.

------
prepend
I couldn’t find the price or license on the web site. Is this free? How much
does it cost?

~~~
bjterry
yEd is freeware. You can see the license by clicking one of the download
links. I guess they monetize it by licensing the underlying diagramming
libraries to businesses from the looks of it.

~~~
bsg75
DbVisualizer licenses one of their libraries for its ERD feature:
[https://www.dbvis.com/images/features/screens/navigator1.png](https://www.dbvis.com/images/features/screens/navigator1.png)

------
bbotond
I’ve been using yEd for about a decade. Any other graph editors pale in
comparison.

------
SeriousM
Isn't resharper using this for the diagrams?

~~~
ygra
The underlying graph drawing library for WPF, yes. yEd itself is built on the
same layouts, but a different rendering platform with Java Swing, of course.

